# 20 gauge goose loads???



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

My wife shoots a 2 3/4" 20 gauge.

I can't find any factory loads suitable for geese in the 2 3/4" 20 gauge. The largest non-toxic shot that I can find are 1 oz Bismuth #4 at 1200 fps and and 1 oz Hevi-shot at 1300 fps. I don't think that these are enough to reliably kill geese. Should be okay for mallards and other big ducks though.

We're thinking about buying her a 3" 20 gauge and shooting Bismuth #2 loads. This is the closest thing to a goose load that I can find in 3" 20 Gauge.
She doesn't want to shoot a 12 gauge so that's not an option.
Is 1 1/8 oz of #2 bismuth at 1250 fps enough for geese? 

If anybody knows of a good goose load in 2 3/4" 20 gauge, I could save a lot of money....


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Lindsey said:


> My wife shoots a 2 3/4" 20 gauge.
> 
> I can't find any factory loads suitable for geese in the 2 3/4" 20 gauge. The largest non-toxic shot that I can find are 1 oz Bismuth #4 at 1200 fps and and 1 oz Hevi-shot at 1300 fps. I don't think that these are enough to reliably kill geese. Should be okay for mallards and other big ducks though.
> 
> ...


one of the new 12g autos recoil is so non-existent with 3" shells i would pull that way before i get her a 3" 20. my super x2 w light shell kicks about as much as my moms ol' 1100 20g. super x2 with #2's or #4's shoot a goose just fine if your not reaching. :sad:


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

Recoil isn't the issue.
12 gauges are physically too big for her.
They are not an option.
She shoots a short stocked, short barrelled, relatively light weight youth gun.
We can get a similar gun in 3" 20 gauge.
Thanks for your thoughts though.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

You might try these:

Kent Matrix 

I am going to try these in 16 ga 2 3/4 this year.

Ken Martin


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

Thanks.
Would #5 going 1350 fps in tungsten matrix be enough to reliably kill geese within 35 or 40 yards?


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Hevi-shot. If youve read anything about it, it carries the energy of a larger pellet that itself [meaning a No4 pellet, is equivalent to a 3 size larger steel pellet of say, No1 size]. Those pellets have more than enough energy to kill at 40-45 yards. I myself wouldnt hesitate to use them. My daughter uses them in her 1100 20 ga with good results. Federal also makes a 20ga tungsten-iron No2 load.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

I started goose hunting with a 20 before Bismuth or the like ever got approved. I used 3" 2's Nitro Mags. You really need to hit them in the head to be affective. Will 5's penetrated? Maybe. Hit them in the head? Dead goose. Your range is 35 or closer for any 20-2 3/4 load I would think.

Ken


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Lindsey said:


> Recoil isn't the issue.
> 12 gauges are physically too big for her.
> They are not an option.
> She shoots a short stocked, short barrelled, relatively light weight youth gun.
> ...


understandable.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

Both of my sons killed geese cleanly with # 2 tungsten iron loads in 3" and with Hevi #4 in 3" out to 35 yards or so.


----------



## Buck-in-Rut (Apr 20, 2003)

Lindsey said:


> Thanks.
> Would #5 going 1350 fps in tungsten matrix be enough to reliably kill geese within 35 or 40 yards?



Go with the Tungsten Matrix 3" 1-1/8 oz #3's @ 1360 and you'll have what you need.

If you can't find 'em, order 'em here. http://www.ballisticproducts.com/ They have great case prices that are cheaper than cabelas case price even after shipping is added on.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I checked winchester, hevi-steel ( the new one on the market) and hevi-shot. The 2 3/4 really is limiting your choices. my wife is like yours she shots a 20 gauge youth but in 3" that gives her #2 hevi-shot at 1300fps for geese if she wants to chase them and #4 or #6 for ducks. Exspensive stuff but she doesnt hunt that often so its worth it for good quality hunts when I get them with her. 

Maybe you should step up to the 3" if she is serious about waterfowl and hunting for a long time to come. You are going to keep runing into this.

Good luck and post up if you find a solution.


----------

